# 

## sowex

Witam. Poszukuję kogoś kto używa lub miał kontakt z instalacją domu inteligentnego Deimic One. Przeszukałem wiele ofert i ta wpadła mi w oko ze względu na prostotę montażu i umiarkowana cenę. Niestety ciężko znaleźć jakieś opinie. Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Poligraf

> Witam. Poszukuję kogoś kto używa lub miał kontakt z instalacją domu inteligentnego Deimic One. Przeszukałem wiele ofert i ta wpadła mi w oko ze względu na prostotę montażu i umiarkowana cenę. Niestety ciężko znaleźć jakieś opinie. Proszę o pomoc.


Ja instalowałem u siebie Deimic'a właśnie ze względu na prostotę ale też dość zaawansowane funkcje. Ja się trochę bawiłem kiedyś w javascripcie więc na tym też mi zależało. Jak dobrze rozplanujesz to zmieścisz się w założonej ilości modułów, i wtedy wyjdzie Ci to taniej niż w wielu innych systemach. Instalowałem tak na prawdę miesiąc temu i jest to moduł czarny więc chyba najnowszy. Expandera wziąłem jednego w wariancie LED. Nie do końca wierzyłem w prostą konfigurację i rekonfigurację ale faktycznie nie ma z tym problemu. Sugestia żebyś brał włączniki bez podpisywanych funkcji na stałe bo możesz sobie to zmienić sam. Instalatora innego nie wezwałem więc chyba poszło mi całkiem nieźle. Zdarzyło mi się zadzwonić na ich support bo coś miałem z roletami ale nie było problemów.

----------


## ann_knast

Żeby niepotrzebnie nie powielać wątku postanowiłam napisać tutaj, bo widzę, że od 2017 żadna wypowiedź się tu nie pojawiła. Czy są tutaj na forum jacyś użytkownicy Deimica? Czy możecie mi powiedzieć, czym ten system różni się od innych rozwiązań, które są omawiane na tym forum? Chcę zrobić instalację pod system inteligentny, ale widzę, że każdy ma trochę inne wymagania odnośnie instalacji i okablowania. Ostatnio wysłałam zapytania do kilku firm (Grenton, Loxone i właśnie Deimic). Wszyscy odpowiedzieli no i mam teraz mętlik w głowie - ciężko mi się zdecydować. Każda wycena jest inna, zawiera inne elementy, chociaż ostatecznie wszystkie mają obsługiwać to samo. Możecie jakoś laikowi wytłumaczyć różnice między tymi systemami? Dlaczego jedna firma wycenia mi to samo na prawie 30 tysięcy a druga niemal połowę taniej?

----------


## TomekWaw

Może to być spowodowane różnymi powodami, np.:
firma nie zrozumiała dokładnie Twojego zapytania ofertowego lub nieprecyzyjnie opisałeś potrzebyfirma próbuje Cię namówić na komponenty, których tak naprawdę nie potrzebujesz (niestety dość powszechne, ale też zrozumiałe biznesowo)a może Twoje zapytanie nie było kompletne i nie obejmowało elementów, które rzeczywiście są niezbędne i firma to uzupełniłapoza tym każdy ma prawo ustalać takie ceny na swoje produkty, jakie sobie wymyśli - nie ma cen "obowiązujących", a nawet ciężko mówić w ten branży o cenach "rynkowych"przy raczej niedużym projekcie (30 tys zł), różnice w cenach mogą być większe, ponieważ każda firma inaczej wycenia swój pakiet "bazowy". Przy większym projekcie (np. 60 czy 90 tys. zł) różnica w cenach pomiędzy systemami nie powinna wynieść więcej niż kilkanaście procent.Moja rada?
W ogóle nie kieruj się ceną. Serio.
Jak powiedział kiedyś Franklin: "The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten"
Dom buduje się na wiele, wiele lat i nie ma nic gorszego niż ból dupy z powodu słabego systemu, z którego trzeba korzystać latami.
Dlatego zamiast patrzeć na cenę, popatrz który system jest najlepszy. Oczywiście każdy ma inne kryteria takiej oceny.

Ja nie jestem instalatorem / sprzedawcą, a użytkownikiem końcowym, przy czym osobą może trochę bardziej "techniczną" niż inni.
I dla mnie akurat najważniejsze w wyborze były takie cechy systemu automatyki domowej:łatwość konfigurowania / programowania systemu (bo nie chcę wzywać instalatora co 2 tygodnie do każdej drobnej zmiany czy nowego pomysłu - chcę to robić sam, a nie jestem żadnym programistą)nowoczesność / estetyka i funkcjonalność aplikacji mobilnych oraz łatwość tworzenia tego interfejsu podczas konfigurowania i rozwijania systemustabilność i dojrzałość systemu. Przez dojrzałość rozumiem to, że producent miał czas, aby wyposażyć system we wszystko, co potencjalnie może być potrzebne i jest to wszystko dopracowane (np. powiadomienia push, symulacja obecności, szczegółowość uprawnień, zbliżeniowa kontrola dostępu, aplikacja na smartwatcha, obsługa multi-room audio w tym z użyciem Spotify, itd, itp)liczba już działających instalacji (co wpływa m.in. na tzw. user-base czyli społeczność, a zatem i liczbę dostępnych / opisanych w sieci rozwiązań)duże możliwości integracji z urządzeniami automatyki i IoT w różnych protokołach (Modbus, KNX, DMX, 1-wire, HTTP, TCP, UDP, MQTT, itd)W tych pięciu kryteriach Loxone bije wszystkie inne systemy na głowę. Powiedziałbym nawet, że "miażdży".
Jeśli chcesz się o tym przekonać, to poświęć z 2-3 godzinki i obejrzyj parę filmów z tej strony:
https://www.loxone.com/enen/kb-cat/foundation-series/
Najlepiej pierwsze dwa oraz dowolnie wybrane inne dwa.


PS.
Dopiero po napisaniu zauważyłem, że jesteś kobietą  :smile:  Chociaż nie wiem, czy to cokolwiek zmienia. Być może będziesz mniej zainteresowana samodzielną modyfikacją systemu.. ale wciąż warto mieć dojrzały system o dużych możliwościach.

----------


## Piotr_Ha

Loxone:
- w 100 % scentralizowany system - pada jeden moduł - miniserwer i nie działa NIC, ale to NIC, w całym domu - porażka
- system operacyjny w miniserwerze - jednostce centralnej - stoi na karcie SD, kolejne proszenie się o kłopoty 
- magistrala tree to jeden kabel wychodzący z rozdzielnicy i rozchodzący się po całym domu - uszkodzenie jednego kabla blisko rozdzielnicy i nie działa znów NIC
- system nie ma nawet jednego panelu dotykowego z wyświetlaczem - podstawa w dzisiejszych systemach automatyki
- na terenie Polski zakupy realizujesz z Austrii - oddział w PL nie może nawet wystawić faktury,
- gwarancję w PL wystawia spółka z Austrii i Austria rozpatruje reklamacje i gwarancje, polski oddział nie ma nic do powiedzenia co sami przyznają na webinarach
- jako klient nie masz prawa kupić nawet jednego produktu od Loxone - jesteś skazany na instalatora i ich ceny, co sami podkreślają na webinarach
- w czasie wirusa i kryzysu Loxone może być w Polsce, a za chwilę może się wycofać i klient zostanie bez wsparcia, z kilkoma dyktującymi ceny instalatorami 
- system ok. 30 % droższy niż polskie i nie widzę powodu, by płacić taką kasę do spółki austryjackiej, gdy w Polsce działa co najmniej 5 firm polskich - Ampio, Deimic, Grenton, Blebox, Supla. Austryjak czy Niemiec zawsze kupić swój system, Polak w końcu powinien zrozumieć skąd biorą się pieniądze na szpitale, szkoły czy drogi.

Zdecydowanie, zwłaszcza w tych czasach polecam polskie systemy.

----------


## TomekWaw

- W pierwszych trzech kwestiach są to ryzyka w głównej mierze hipotetyczne. Loxone sprzedał 100 tys. systemów, czyli kilkanaście razy więcej niż jakikolwiek polski producent i nigdzie nie czytałem dantejskich historii o padniętym Miniserwerze. Jeśli ktoś mimo wszystko ma obawy, zawsze może kupić zapasowy Miniserver do szuflady. Praktycznie każdy system ma jakiś single point of failure (nawet KNX), który można lub trzeba dublować w ten, czy inny sposób.
- Aby karta microSD nie padła, wystarczy nie przesadzać z częstotliwością zapisu statystyk (szkolenie, wiedza) + ewentualnie wymieniać ją na nową co 2-3 lata (koszt znikomy). Ale nawet jak karta padnie, to system o tym poinformuje, ale prawdopodobnie dalej będzie działać.
- Z tą magistralą też przesadziłeś. Każde Tree extension ma zaciski dla magistrali A i B, więc jak masz np. 2x Tree Extension to masz 4 osobne magistrale. I nawet zaleca się dzielić dom i ogród na odrębne strefy magistralne (szkolenie, wiedza).
- Braku paneli z LCD trochę żałuję, a trochę nie. Bo Loxone ma integrację z KNX, a w standardzie KNX są setki paneli z LCD do wyboru, do koloru. Grenton ma 2 (słownie: dwa). O ile mi wiadomo, żaden polski system smart home nie ma modułu do integracji z KNX.
- Co do organizacji systemu sprzedaży - rzeczywiście można mieć pewne zastrzeżenia. Sam sromotnie krytykowałem zakończenie sprzedaży online dla klientów indywidualnych. Ale "przyganiał kocioł garnkowi" - jakoś nie widziałem sklepu online na stronach Grentona, Ampio czy Demica.
- Ale już zarzut odnośnie lokalizacja sprzedawcy i gwaranta wydaje mi dziwny. Przecież wszyscy jesteśmy w Unii Europejskiej (w tym celnej) i podlegamy pod te same przepisy. Ja też prowadzę biznes (w innej branży), kupuje od dostawców EU i wiem, że WNT to tylko 3 dodatkowe dokumenty. Nigdy by mi do głowy nie przyszło, aby z powodu tej znikomej dodatkowej pracy samemu dyskwalifikować sobie dobrych dostawców z krajów EU.
- Dyskusja o różnicach w cenie jest akademicka, bo ceny można porównać tylko na konkretnym projekcie. Ale tak jak pisałem, uważam że cena powinna być ostatnim kryterium wyboru.

Doceniam Twój patriotyzm. Jednak ja na pewno nie zamierzam wybierać systemu pod kątem finansowania szpitali, szkół czy dróg - już płacę na to wystarczające podatki. Więc do własnego domu pozwolę sobie wybrać to, co uważam za najlepsze. Tak samo zrobię z armaturą, ceramiką, AGD, rekuperacją, klimatyzacją oraz innym wyposażeniem i nie będę z tego powodu miał żadnych wyrzutów sumienia. Jak polskie będzie najlepsze, to wybiorę polskie (np. system alarmowy). Polskim systemom smart home kibicuję, ale w mojej ocenie dopiero przechodzą trądzik młodzieńczy..

----------


## Piotr_Ha

Cyt. "Loxone sprzedał 100 tys. systemów"  :smile: 
Dowiedziałeś się rozumiem z ich strony?
Ponieważ nie są spółką publiczną, to ciężko o wyniki, ale według Owler - największej platformy informacji i analiz gospodarczych - Loxone w 2019 miał 28 mln $ przychodu, czyli ok. 112 mln zł - czyli mniej niż Fibaro. Chwalą się, że średni przychód dla instalatora z jednej inwestycji w Polsce to ok. 60 tys. zł (na webinarze pokazywali "standardową" instalację za 72 000 zł ), w UE powinno być więcej, ale ok weźmy polski przychód, więc podzielmy 112 mln zł / 60 tys zł. = 1867 systemów w całym, najlepszym w historii firmy roku!!!! Gdzie do 100 tys. ???
Podobnie patrząc w dane googla za ostatnie 5 lat, to Fibaro było na całym świecie prawie 50 % bardziej popularne niż Loxone, a w Polsce ponad 20 razy.

Tyle na dzisiaj.

----------


## TomekWaw

Tak wzniośle piszesz o tym patriotyzmie Piotrek, ale zaraz zaraz...  :smile: 
Czy Ty czasem nie jesteś autoryzowanym dystrybutorem i instalatorem czeskiego systemu alarmowego Jablotron? Nie polskiego Satela?
I co teraz będzie ze  szpitalami, szkołami, drogami...?  :tongue: 
Ale jeszcze bardziej w Twoim wyborze niepokoi to, że według danych google za ostatnie 5 lat, Satel na całym świecie był 50% bardziej popularny niż Jablotron, a w Polsce ponad 16 razy (przed chwilą sprawdziłem).

Sorry za sarkazm, ale zawsze śmieszy mnie porównywanie / ocena systemów za pomocą statystyk Google. Poza tym kto jak kto, ale akurat Ty powinieneś doskonale wiedzieć, że zarówno popularność jak i poziom sprzedaży Fibaro nie wynika z zalet ich systemu, a z tego że przy okazji są jednym z wiodących na świecie producentów akcesoriów w standardzie Z-wave. Używają je właściciele dongli typu Z-stick (z łatwością), używają właściciele Grentona (z trudem), używam ich nawet ja z Loxone - mam prawie 20 różnych produktów Fibaro. Uważam że szereg tych akcesoriów jest bardzo spoko, co jednocześnie nie zmienia mojej opinii, że centralka Fibaro jest badziewiem.

I na koniec przeczytaj:
https://www.loxone.com/enen/the-hund...ne-smart-home/
Zamiast robić zupełnie nieprzydatne obliczenia, mogłeś przecież zweryfikować pewne obiektywne informacje, np. liczbę instalacji apek. Weźmy pod uwagę tylko instalacje w systemach Android (bez iOS, bo AppStore nie podaje):Loxone: 100.000+ (czyli: od 100.001 do 500.000 instalacji)Grenton: 500+ (czyli od 501 do 1.000) - myGrenton + 1000+ (czyli od 1.001 do 5.000) - Grenton HMPorównuję z Grentonem, bo Grenton chwalił się gdzieś, że ma ~7.000 sprzedanych systemów, co wobec tych danych i po doliczeniu ~drugie tyle z Apple - wydaje się możliwe (choć z trudem, mogło jednak chodzić o ilość sprzedanych CLU).
Ale czy to wystarczy, abyś "uwierzył" w 100.000 domów z Loxone?

----------


## isom

Czytam te wywody niby "Użytkownika końcowego" na temat tej miażdżącej przewagi systemu Loxone nad innymi systemami i zastanawiam się po co wydawać takie pieniądze na system , gdzie w szufladzie muszę trzymać w najlepszym przypadku drugą kartę microSD a najlepiej drugi Miniserver.
Taki za przeproszeniem system gdzie nie należy przesadzać z zapisem statystyk i gdzie zawsze trzeba mieć z  tyłu głowy "Wymień kartę po 2 latach" to nic innego jak zdzierstwo i wykorzystywanie niewiedzy prawdziwego Użytkownika końcowego.
Nawet na tanim mikrokomputerku typu Intel NUC można postawić system gdzie nośnikiem danych będzie dobry dysk ssd i przy pomocy magistrali RS 485 zbudować tani system automatyki , gdzie tani znaczy przynajmniej 3 razy tańszy z tymi samymi funkcjami co ten rewelacyjny Loxone.
Chwalenie się integracją z KNX i wykorzystywanie ich paneli dotykowych , to kolejny strzał w kolano, bo dlaczego niby nie opracować i wdrożyć coś własnego. Przecież taka polityka w jakimś stopniu uzależnia taki system od innych producentów.
Nie wspomnę już o chwaleniu systemu za to, że poinformuje mnie o padnięciu karty . Co to mi daje ? Skoro jest wigilijny wieczór a ja nie mam w szufladzie drugiej.
Jaką korzyść niesie za sobą informacja padła karta, kiedy jestem na wakacjach a mój system przestał kontrolować mój dom ?
Żeby nie zadawać kolejnych trudnych pytań za taki system automatyki podziękuję

----------


## Seba_czy

Hehe.....ktoś pyta o Deimic, a tu wszędzie loxone  :smile:   Za chwilę jak ktoś zapyta jaką wiertarkę kupić, to pojawi się odpowiedź: "wiertarkę wykorzystasz przy instalacji elektrycznej, a jak już robisz instalacje, to kup loxone  :big grin:  " - niezła akcja.... przypomina mi to sytuację z przed paru lat i tez była taka ofensywa z pewnym produktem....szkoda, że ich już nie ma w Polsce, a klienci zostali z problemem.
Było pytanie o Deimic - nie mam w domu, ale ma mój kolega (jest instalatorem) i ogólnie system jest fajny, działa szybko i w apce jest wszystko i wygląda fajnie. To co mi się w nim nie podoba, to ten serwer, który ma wszystko w  sobie - niby łatwiejszy montaż i zajmuje mniej miejsca, ale jeśli coś w nim padnie....to trzeba wymienić/zdemontować cały, a to trochę smutne, ale kolega poleca.

Co do Waszej dyskusji o Loxone - system wydaje się fajny, ale magistrala jest wolna (bo inaczej nie można by robić tree) i jednak to skąd przychodzi towar ma znaczenie....sprzedaż z Austrii, reklamacje do Austrii, to w sumie tak jakby Loxone w Polsce nie było - czyli dzisiaj jest, a jutro może nie być. Piszecie, że wszystko można łatwo z unii kupić - już to widzę, jak instalator, który ma na głowie mnóstwo spraw ściąga towar z Austrii na naprawę systemu u klienta. 

Panowie poruszyli tutaj jednak jeden bardzo ważny temat, o którym nie wiem czemu, ale bardzo mało się mówi w naszym kraju - czy na prawdę nie ma dla Was znaczenia gdzie dana firma płaci podatki? Wszyscy narzekamy, że płacimy olbrzymie podatki, a ciągle nie ma na szpitale, szkoły itd.... no a skąd ma być, jak podatki  są ściągane z obywateli Polski, ale firmy z zagranicy podatki płacą w swoim kraju, a nie w Polsce i dzięki temu zasilają budżet....tylko nie nasz. To jest oczywiście każdego indywidualny wybór, ale ja jednak wolę, żeby mój sąsiad z bloku miał więcej pieniędzy niż sąsiad zza granicy.

----------


## Piotr_Ha

> Tak wzniośle piszesz o tym patriotyzmie Piotrek, ale zaraz zaraz... 
> Czy Ty czasem nie jesteś autoryzowanym dystrybutorem i instalatorem czeskiego systemu alarmowego Jablotron? Nie polskiego Satela?
> I co teraz będzie ze  szpitalami, szkołami, drogami...? 
> Ale jeszcze bardziej w Twoim wyborze niepokoi to, że według danych google za ostatnie 5 lat, Satel na całym świecie był 50% bardziej popularny niż Jablotron, a w Polsce ponad 16 razy (przed chwilą sprawdziłem).
> 
> Sorry za sarkazm, ale zawsze śmieszy mnie porównywanie / ocena systemów za pomocą statystyk Google. Poza tym kto jak kto, ale akurat Ty powinieneś doskonale wiedzieć, że zarówno popularność jak i poziom sprzedaży Fibaro nie wynika z zalet ich systemu, a z tego że przy okazji są jednym z wiodących na świecie producentów akcesoriów w standardzie Z-wave. Używają je właściciele dongli typu Z-stick (z łatwością), używają właściciele Grentona (z trudem), używam ich nawet ja z Loxone - mam prawie 20 różnych produktów Fibaro. Uważam że szereg tych akcesoriów jest bardzo spoko, co jednocześnie nie zmienia mojej opinii, że centralka Fibaro jest badziewiem.
> 
> I na koniec przeczytaj:
> https://www.loxone.com/enen/the-hund...ne-smart-home/
> ...


Z Jablotron nie mam nic wspólnego, z Satel tak, mam ich system alarmowy w domu  :smile:  Jak już wspominasz Satel to mieli w 2018 roku 160 mln sprzedaży - ponad 50 % więcej niż Loxone. Piszesz, że śmieszy Cię porównywanie systemów za pomocą statystyk Google, a akapit niżej używasz statystyk googla by udowodnić, że mają 100 tys..

Ale kończąc dyskusję, uważam, że system, który ma centralne urządzenia działające w oparciu o kartę SD nie "miażdży" innych systemów. Psuje się Miniserwer i nie działa cały dom - oświetlenie, ogrzewanie, rolety, pompa ciepła, bramy wjazdowe i garażowe. Masz pewnie dom i wiesz, że rzeczy w domu się po prostu psują i Miniserwer Loxone też. W innych systemach jak padnie Ci nawet główny moduł - Grenton czy Ampio - to działa, a instalator przyjedzie za dwa dni i go na spokojnie wymienia. Czy Loxone jest lepszy, czy nie można dyskutować. Dla klienta z Polski moim zdaniem jest gorszy - mają zdecydowanie najgorsze wsparcie, nie mają integracji z Satelem, nie mają integracji z Fibaro, nie mają nawet gwarancji w Polsce, więc jak się coś zepsuje to wysyłka modułów do Austrii. Jak jesteś maniakiem DIY można się bawić, jak zwyczajnym użytkownikiem nie warto. 

To, że dla Ciebie dyskusja o tym, by w Polsce kupować polskie produkty jest dziwna pozostawię bez komentarza.

----------


## Marcin Brożek

miałem podobny dylemat, nawet tych samych dostawców analizowałem (+Nexwell)…    ostatecznie wybrałem Grenton bo

1. Duży system - steruje wszystkim w domu
2. Ponad 300 instalatorów w PL, na rynku od ponad 5 lat
3. Bardzo ciekawy panel ścienny - steruje wszystkim i można jego działanie dopasować do pomieszczenia, domu, użytkownika 
4. Gwarancja, produkcja i wsparcie lokalne 

W tej chwili mam szytą szafę,    za 1-2 tygodnie pierwsze uruchomienie, będę mógł powiedzieć coś więcej...     na ten moment, nie ma rozczarowania.

----------


## TomekWaw

Piotrek, jeśli tak (z alarmem) to sorry, musiałem źle połączyć kropki..

Każdy oczywiście może mieć swoje zdanie i punkt widzenia. Mój jest taki, że Loxone "miażdży" inne systemy w 5-ciu konkretnych kryteriach ważnych z mojej perspektywy, które wyżej wymieniłem w punktach. Byłbym w stanie tej opinii bronić argumentami merytorycznymi i mam wrażenie, że przy okazji obroniłem już punkt #4 (liczba działających instalacji).

Z tych 5-ciu kryteriów w żadnym wypadku nie zrezygnowałbym z obawy o jakieś czysto hipotetyczne usterki, które po prostu nie występują w przyrodzie (i przed którymi łatwo się zabezpieczyć). Decentralizacja nie jest dla mnie ważna... ba! uważam nawet że często jest iluzoryczna i jedynie utrudnia lub ogranicza współdziałanie komponentów ze sobą na zaawansowanym poziomie logiki. Tak samo nie jest dla mnie w ogóle ważna lokalizacja sprzedawcy ani gwaranta, z powodów które uzasadniłem już wyżej.

Lox bezproblemowo integruje się z Satelem po KNX.
Względnie łatwo i dobrze (bo po MQTT) integruje się też z akcesoriami Z-Wave - zarówno Fibaro jak i wszystkich innych producentów.
Wsparcie dla akcesoriów Z-Wave w Grentonie rzeczywiście jest out of the box, ale nazwałbym je raczej ruletką, w którą często się przegrywa.






> Co do Waszej dyskusji o Loxone - system wydaje się fajny, ale magistrala jest wolna (bo inaczej nie można by robić tree)


Dlaczego tak uważasz? Akurat magistrala Loxone Tree jest jedną z najnowocześniejszych na rynku, bo opartą o CAN Bus 2.0B. Z tego co się orientuje jej przepustowość wynosi 125 kbit/s, czyli ponad 13x więcej niż w magistrali powszechnie uznanego standardu KNX (9600 bit/s). Nigdy nie słyszałem / nie czytałem, żeby się komuś zaczęła zatykać magistrala Tree.






> Nawet na tanim mikrokomputerku typu Intel NUC można postawić system [...] i przy pomocy magistrali RS 485 zbudować tani system automatyki , gdzie tani znaczy przynajmniej 3 razy tańszy z tymi samymi funkcjami co ten rewelacyjny Loxone.


Obawiam się że nie będziesz tak długo żył, aby samodzielnie zbudować system z tymi samymi funkcjami co Loxone. A czas to pieniądz, więc Twoja koncepcja akurat byłaby najdroższa ze wszystkich.

----------


## Rec

Chciałem przypomnieć interlokutorom, że ta dyskusja została wywołana po trzech latach przerwy pytaniem ann_knast która zarejestrowała się w kwietniu br. i na które to pytanie nikt w zasadzie nie odpowiada, natomiast w kolejnych postach każda pliszka swój ogonek chwali lub przekonuje, że moje jest najmojsze. Co jakiś czas pojawiają się takie wpisy próbujące ożywić podupadającą sprzedaż jakiegoś systemu lub produktu w Polsce. Brakuje tu jeszcze niejakiego dendrytusa czy jakoś tak aby opisał, że królem jest KNX.
Niestety utkneliście w przeszłości ze swoimi wyidealizowanymi systemami bo przypomnę, że początki CAN u Boscha lub RS485 itp. to lata 80 ubiegłego wieku.
Licytujecie się na ilość w tysiącach sztuk sprzedanych systemów a zapominacie, że Chiny eksportują rocznie sto kilkadziesiąt milionów urządzeń IoT do Europy i coraz mniej młodych osób chce wynajmować firmy do sprzedaży instalacji a potem konfiguracji i utrzymania ich w sprawności (czytaj:nie chcą być dojonymi z kasy przez instalatorów) a chcą zapłacić kilkadziesiąt euro, włączyć to i ma działać a jak się popsuje to kupują następny gadżet. Ten wpis to na otrzeźwienie w dalszej dyskusji bo na uwagi kol. isom i Seba_czy  nikt nie zareagował bo oni stawiają niewygodne pytania.

----------


## TomekWaw

W zasadzie, to ja odpowiedziałem ann_knast.
Ponieważ wspomniała o "mętliku w głowie" który sam kiedyś miałem, to dopisałem czym ja się kierowałem podczas wyboru systemu i dlaczego.
Nie spodziewałem się wzniecenia aż takiej dyskusji, ale skoro padło szereg kontrargumentów, to się do nich ustosunkowałem i tyle.
Coś przeoczyłem? Aaa, ok:




> Nie wspomnę już o chwaleniu systemu za to, że poinformuje mnie o padnięciu karty . Co to mi daje ? Skoro jest wigilijny wieczór a ja nie mam w szufladzie drugiej. Jaką korzyść niesie za sobą informacja padła karta, kiedy jestem na wakacjach a mój system przestał kontrolować mój dom ? Żeby nie zadawać kolejnych trudnych pytań za taki system automatyki podziękuję


To nie jest trudne czy niewygodne pytanie. Z mojego stanu wiedzy wynika, że karta microSD jest używana przede wszystkim do bootowania systemu, który po uruchomieniu działa już głównie w pamięci mikrokontrolera. Na kartę zapisywane są głównie zmiany w programie dokonywane z aplikacji konfiguracyjnej lub interfejsów mobilnych, zmiany niektórych stanów i opcjonalne statystki (producent nie zaleca częstych zapisów statystyk, np. co sekundę ze względu na nature pamięci flash, ale zawsze można je zapisywać w inny sposób - ja np. zapisuje w InfluxDB). Image systemu Loxone zajmuje ~4GB, ale kartę można użyć większą, np. 8, 16 czy 32GB co wydłuża jej "życie" ze względu na tzw. over-provisioning. Z tego co wiem system ma wbudowaną diagnostykę karty typu health check, więc w przypadku zmiany stanu zdrowia karty lub jej uszkodzenia, zostanie wywołane powiadomienie (push i chyba też email), ale system najprawdopodobniej dalej będzie działał do najbliższego rebootu. Co daje to powiadomienie? - Natychmiastową wiedzę, że karta może ulec lub uległa uszkodzeniu i możliwość zaplanowania jej wymiany (np. po wigilii czy po powrocie z urlopu). Loxone zaleca, aby mieć zapasową kartę z wgranym programem, u mnie jest przyklejona taśmą do Miniservera. Jeśli ktoś nie zastosuje się do tych zaleceń i jednocześnie nie posiada w domu ani jednej karty SD / microSD (srsly?), to sam jest sobie winien. Karta microSD optymalna do Miniservera (np. biała Sandisk Industrial 16GB) kosztuje 11 EUR, czyli ~50 PLN.

Oczywiście byłoby fajniej, aby Miniserver miał pamięć typu SSD (albo chociaż eMMC). Jednak zastosowanie pamięci SSD, a zwłaszcza eMMC nie podniosłoby niezawodności do 100% - każdy z tych nośników może ulec awarii i nadal należałby mieć w szufladzie zapasowy dysk lub całą zapasową centralkę, która w tym wariancie byłaby już droższa. Dlatego trzeba w tym wszystkim zachować zdrowy rozsądek. Loxone nie jest na rynku od wczoraj tylko od 11 lat i gdyby Miniservery były awaryjne i sprawiały kłopot klientom, to już dawno by tę kwestię przeprojektowali. Ok, temat chyba wyczerpany.




> coraz mniej młodych osób chce wynajmować firmy do sprzedaży instalacji a potem konfiguracji i utrzymania ich w sprawności (czytaj:nie chcą być dojonymi z kasy przez instalatorów) a chcą zapłacić kilkadziesiąt euro, włączyć to i ma działać a jak się popsuje to kupują następny gadżet.


Myślę że szeroka dostępność "gadżetów" wcale nie odbiera firmom klientów, a może nawet przysparzać im nowych w przyszłości. Zabawa w "remote controlled smart home" podnosi świadomość potrzeb i możliwości oraz robi apetyt na prawdziwą automatykę domową. Natomiast odrębnym ciekawym zjawiskiem jest to, że dzięki sprytnym aplikacjom robienie prawdziwej automatyki stało się dla zwykłych ludzi bardziej dostępne niż kiedykolwiek wcześniej. Myślę że instalatorzy dalej będą projektować instalacje i kłaść kable, ale na konfigurowaniu / modyfikowaniu automatyki i ew. wizytach serwisowych będą w przyszłości zarabiać coraz mniej, bo przejmie to klient

----------


## Piotr_Ha

> Chciałem przypomnieć interlokutorom, że ta dyskusja została wywołana po trzech latach przerwy pytaniem ann_knast która zarejestrowała się w kwietniu br. i na które to pytanie nikt w zasadzie nie odpowiada, natomiast w kolejnych postach każda pliszka swój ogonek chwali lub przekonuje, że moje jest najmojsze. Co jakiś czas pojawiają się takie wpisy próbujące ożywić podupadającą sprzedaż jakiegoś systemu lub produktu w Polsce. Brakuje tu jeszcze niejakiego dendrytusa czy jakoś tak aby opisał, że królem jest KNX.
> Niestety utkneliście w przeszłości ze swoimi wyidealizowanymi systemami bo przypomnę, że początki CAN u Boscha lub RS485 itp. to lata 80 ubiegłego wieku.
> Licytujecie się na ilość w tysiącach sztuk sprzedanych systemów a zapominacie, że Chiny eksportują rocznie sto kilkadziesiąt milionów urządzeń IoT do Europy i coraz mniej młodych osób chce wynajmować firmy do sprzedaży instalacji a potem konfiguracji i utrzymania ich w sprawności (czytaj:nie chcą być dojonymi z kasy przez instalatorów) a chcą zapłacić kilkadziesiąt euro, włączyć to i ma działać a jak się popsuje to kupują następny gadżet. Ten wpis to na otrzeźwienie w dalszej dyskusji bo na uwagi kol. isom i Seba_czy  nikt nie zareagował bo oni stawiają niewygodne pytania.


Szanowny Rec'u. Z nikim, na nic się nie licytuję. Jak ktoś dołącza do forum i w pierwszym poście pisze, że JEGO system, miażdży wszystkie inne, podpiera się swoją, subiektywną opinią i wątpliwymi faktami to wypada zareagować. Na pytanie o rozproszenie logiki, odpowiada by kupić drugi serwer i trzymać w szufladzie, a najpopularniejszy alarm w Polsce integrować przez KNX. 
Co do ratowania w Polsce sprzedaży pewnie o to chodzi. Loxone jest w PL kilka lat, a na forum Loxone PL jest 160 osób. Większość postów pisze sam do siebie Administrator forum Tomasz - wygląda, że to nasz nowy kolega TomekWaw.

----------


## TomekWaw

> Jak ktoś dołącza do forum i w pierwszym poście pisze, że JEGO system, miażdży wszystkie inne, podpiera się swoją, subiektywną opinią i wątpliwymi faktami to wypada zareagować. Na pytanie o rozproszenie logiki, odpowiada by kupić drugi serwer i trzymać w szufladzie, a najpopularniejszy alarm w Polsce integrować przez KNX.


Nie MÓJ, bo ja go nie stworzyłem ani nie sprzedaję, tylko system który wybrałem, z kilku określonych powodów. W mojej ocenie w tych 5-ciu kryteriach Loxone rzeczywiście miażdży inne systemy i podtrzymuję to. Jasne że jest to subiektywna opinia, ale uważam że ma uzasadnienie. Próbowałeś podważyć tylko jedno z nich i chyba Ci się nie udało. Co z pozostałymi czterema argumentami tej opinii? Podałeś za to kilka innych cech systemu, które dla mnie akurat zupełnie nie były istotne i napisałem dlaczego. Zapasowego Miniservera kupować nie trzeba, ale można - jeśli ktoś nie ma instalatora z rezerwą na półce lub nie wierzy w jego bezawaryjność. Tak samo jak można do szuflady kupić zapasowe CLU na wypadek awarii, jeśli komuś nie wystarczą tylko proste zdarzenia zapisane na modułach (opcja dostępna zresztą tylko w v2). Obawiam się, że przeceniasz możliwości rozproszenia logiki, która często okazuje się tylko okrojonym trybem fail-safe. I ok, tylko że fail-safe w instalacji Loxone też można zrobić - są na to metody.




> Co do ratowania w Polsce sprzedaży pewnie o to chodzi. Loxone jest w PL kilka lat, a na forum Loxone PL jest 160 osób. Większość postów pisze sam do siebie Administrator forum Tomasz - wygląda, że to nasz nowy kolega TomekWaw.


Nice try, ale chyba nie dokończyłeś "śledztwa"  :smile: 
Grupa facebook "Loxone PL Users" została założona przeze mnie (owszem) w celu wymiany doświadczeń i pomysłów na integracje z innymi użytkownikami systemu Loxone - trochę na wzór obcojęzycznej grupy "Loxone Users". Nie została założona przez Loxone Polska (facebook profile "Loxone PL"), ani nie jest w żaden sposób kontrolowana przez Loxone Polska. Jest to inicjatywa "oddolna" tak samo jak np. forum użytkowników Zamel Exta Life czy https://www.loxforum.com. Bardzo często są tam omawiane integracje, czyli jak użyć z Loxone osprzętem Z-Wave, ZigBee, KNX i innymi komponentami, co w sposób oczywisty jest sprzeczne z interesem sprzedażowym producenta, który zarabia *głównie* na sprzedaży własnych komponentów i osprzętu.

Czy Grenton, Ampio lub Deimic mają grupy lub fora użytkowników, które nie są kontrolowane / moderowane przez producenta? Forum.lic.pl oczywiście nie liczymy, bo tam moderują producenci. Potraktuj to jako pytanie retoryczne, bo rewanżując mi się wycieczką osobistą (równie nietrafioną, ale w sumie należało mi się), już chyba znacznie odeszliśmy z tematu dyskusji..

----------


## Rec

@TomekWaw
Pytanie ann_knast dotyczyło : cyt: 


> Chcę zrobić instalację pod system inteligentny, ale widzę, że każdy ma trochę inne wymagania odnośnie instalacji i okablowania.


Po Twoich "miażdżących" odpowiedziach wiem już jaki system wybierze pytająca mimo, że nie odpowiedziałeś na to pytanie. Może po prostu przełożyć kartkę z odpowiedzią do drugiej kieszeni bez udziału forum?
PS Nie wątpię, że odezwie się sama zainteresowana.

----------


## TomekWaw

@Rec, ja to widzę tak, ze główne pytanie brzmiało: 


> Dlaczego jedna firma wycenia mi to samo na prawie 30 tysięcy a druga niemal połowę taniej?


- Odpowiedziałem na to.
Ale zauważyłem też dylemat:



> Ostatnio wysłałam zapytania do kilku firm (Grenton, Loxone i właśnie Deimic). Wszyscy odpowiedzieli no i mam teraz mętlik w głowie - ciężko mi się zdecydować.


Więc napisałem swoją poradę, żeby nie kierować się ceną i wybrać system najlepszy, przy czym każdy ma inne kryteria tej oceny (i tu podałem przykład moich).

A jakie Ty informacje merytoryczne, mogące się przydać komukolwiek, wniosłeś do tego wątku?

----------


## ann_knast

Nie spodziewałam się, że moje pytanie wywoła aż taką dyskusję. Chociaż szczerze mówiąc liczyłam, że wypowiedzą się jacyś użytkownicy Systemu Deimic. Najbardziej zależy mi na prostocie obsługi, ilość sprzedanych egzemplarzy nie jest dla mnie aż tak istotna. Nie jestem osobą szczególnie techniczną, oczywiście ważne jest dla mnie aby sprzęt był wysokiej jakości, ale sama nie jestem w stanie ocenić takich szczegółów, dlatego liczyłam na pomoc forum. 
Odnoszę wrażenie, że jest tu więcej dystrybutorów niż zwyczajnych użytkowników. Wymieniają Panowie bardzo dużo zalet firmy, która szczerze mówiąc na mnie nie wywarła zbyt dobrego wrażenia. Może technicznie robią wrażenie, ale obsługa klienta mnie rozczarowała. Na wycenę od Loxona czekłam najdłużej. Napisałam do nich w połowie kwietnia natomiast konkretną odpowiedź dostałam w majowy weekend. Dodatkowo wycena wyszła naprawdę wysoka w porównaniu z Deimikiem i dlatego pytałam właśnie o ten system. Chciałam wiedzieć, czy ta cena idzie w parze z jakością.

----------


## TomekWaw

To może rzeczywiście, żeby najlepiej wypowiedział się jakiś użytkownik Deimica, jeśli tu jest.
Halo halo, jest tu jakiś?
W tej kwestii nie pomogę, bo sam Deimica nie używałem.

Mogę natomiast, gdybyś była zainteresowana, napisać opinię o łatwości użytkowania Loxone (bardziej z punktu widzenia mojej dziewczyny niż swojego) oraz opinię ogólną o jakości ich produktów.

----------


## isom

@anm_knast  w dzisiejszych czasach jakość sprzętu stosowana przez większość firm oferujących automatykę domową będzie podobna , a to dlatego że większość pochodzi od azjatyckich producentów , którzy opanowali rynek i trzeba mieć tego świadomość Jeżeli nawet coś jest składane w Polsce to podzespoły w 99% wyprodukowali azjaci. Ja bym proponował zainteresować się tym , który z systemów będzie najmniej absorbował użytkownika a przy tym będzie przystępny cenowo.
Ważne jest żeby to system większość  czynności związanych z obsługą domu wykonywał sam , a Ty żebyś mogła , ale nie musiała w to ingerować.
To system ma dbać o odpowiednie zacienienie salonu w słoneczny dzień , bez Twojej ingerencji i kolorowy panel dotykowy ma tu mniejsze znaczenie bo po co do niego podchodzić skoro oświetlenie włączyło samo na podstawie czujnika natężenia oświetlenia.
To samo dotyczy ogrzewania czy chłodzenia , raz wprowadzone nastawy mają być utrzymywane przez system , a Ty możesz jak chcesz te nastawy zmienić według własnego uznania. Taki system który powiadomi Cię ,że pralka skończyła prać będzie dla Ciebie przyjazny, a nie taki przy którym należy pamiętać o zapasowej karcie w szufladzie na wypadek jej awarii . I nie słuchaj bajek że jak system Cię powiadomi to wystarczy , bo nie wystarczy . Jak będziesz daleko i dostaniesz taki monit a po nim zabraknie chociaż na chwilę prądu to taki system po prostu nie uruchomi się . A jak  kolega napisze że można zastosować UPS to owszem można też postawić zapasowy agregat prądotwórczy , ale to kosztuje dodatkowe pieniądze , Twoje pieniądze a nie producenta tego systemu.

----------


## TomekWaw

> Ważne jest żeby to system większość  czynności związanych z obsługą domu wykonywał sam , a Ty żebyś mogła , ale nie musiała w to ingerować. To system ma dbać o odpowiednie zacienienie salonu w słoneczny dzień , bez Twojej ingerencji i kolorowy panel dotykowy ma tu mniejsze znaczenie bo po co do niego podchodzić skoro oświetlenie włączyło samo na podstawie czujnika natężenia oświetlenia.
> To samo dotyczy ogrzewania czy chłodzenia , raz wprowadzone nastawy mają być utrzymywane przez system , a Ty możesz jak chcesz te nastawy zmienić według własnego uznania. Taki system który powiadomi Cię ,że pralka skończyła prać będzie dla Ciebie przyjazny


Podpisuję się pod tym obiema rękami, dokładnie tak samo uważam.
System powinien wyręczać użytkownika w możliwie największej ilości zadań, bez angażowania go w interakcję, ale zawsze z możliwością ingerencji.
Zauważyłem że od kiedy mam system, praktycznie w ogóle nie korzystam z wyłączników na ścianach (może poza jednym przy łóżku i jednym przy wyjściu z domu).
A z pralką - rzeczywiście przydatne. Ja sobie zrobiłem to tak: https://ibb.co/hcSQX37





> Jak będziesz daleko i dostaniesz taki monit a po nim zabraknie chociaż na chwilę prądu to taki system po prostu nie uruchomi się . A jak kolega napisze że można zastosować UPS to owszem można też postawić zapasowy agregat prądotwórczy , ale to kosztuje


Natomiast w tej kwestii już nie będę z Tobą dyskutował, bo w sposób oczywisty szukasz dziury w całym. Brak prądu tuż po mało prawdopodobnej awarii karty, oczywiście w instalacji bez zasilacza awaryjnego UPS, najlepiej podczas wigilii i jednocześnie na urlopie? Facepalm.

----------


## isom

@TomekWaw Ja z Tobą nie dyskutuję , ja tylko przedstawiłem koleżance na co zwrócić uwagę przy podejmowaniu decyzji. To że Ty masz system, który dla mnie jest ułomny i drogi nie oznacza, że wszyscy muszą myśleć podobnie.
Ilu ludzi tyle poglądów. Jeżeli czujesz się dobrze z tym co masz  to gratulacje .  Tylko prosze nie pisz że inne systemy niż Twój są tylko gorsze, bo mijasz się z prawdą i to powoduje, że zmniejszasz tym swoją wiarygodność. Tak jak napisałeś, że życia mi nie wystarczy na zbudowanie swojego systemu, mogę tylko skomentować pytaniem Skąd wiesz ? Czyżbyś próbował i się nie udało ? Ja podjąłem próbę i jakoś nadal żyję , a system już pracuje i spełnia moje oczekiwania.

----------


## TomekWaw

> @TomekWaw Ja z Tobą nie dyskutuję


Masz rację, nie powinienem był reagować na coś, co odebrałem za zaczepkę, jeśli nią nie było.




> Tak jak napisałeś, że życia mi nie wystarczy na zbudowanie swojego systemu, mogę tylko skomentować pytaniem Skąd wiesz ? Czyżbyś próbował i się nie udało ? Ja podjąłem próbę i jakoś nadal żyję , a system już pracuje i spełnia moje oczekiwania.


Stworzyć system "spełniający Twoje oczekiwania" - oczywiście mogłeś.
Ale wcześniej pisałeś o tworzeniu w pojedynkę systemu "z tymi samymi funkcjami co Loxone".
Dostrzegasz różnicę, czy nie?

----------


## ardi78

ann_knast - deimic one i zame exta smart to bliźniacze systemy. Urządzenia i aplikacje wyglądają praktycznie identycznie. Nie wiem kto dla kogo to produkuje ale może poszukaj informacji nt zamel exta smart, tutaj link do sklepu: https://ezamel.pl/mcm-01,modul-intel...ta-smart-zamel

----------

